# Spam-Mails - Seit kurzem: Tausende pro Tag



## Eniman (11. August 2007)

Hiob lässt grüßen... :-o 

Vor noch etwas mehr als 2 Monaten hatte ich pro Tag immer ungefähr 20 bis 30 Spam-Mails. Nicht gerade viel, aber auch nicht wenig. In jedem Fall aber noch "ertragbar".
Seit 2 Monaten bekomme ich pro Tag nur noch 5-10 Spam-Mails. Ich denke mal, dass mein Anbieter 1&1 den Spamfilter verbessert hat... Wäre jedenfalls logisch.  

Heute jedoch fahre ich meinen PC hoch und starte Windows Mail.
Erste Reaktion:   
Windows Mail hat über *1600 Mails* runtergeladen, wobei gerade einmal 3 dieser Mails keine Spam-Mails waren!

10 Minuten nach dem fertigen Runterladen, drücke ich noch mal auf Senden/Empfangen und er lädt schon wieder knapp über 300 Spam-Mails runter!  Da ich bald in den Urlaub fahre, will ich nach den zwei Wochen nicht gerade damit beschäftigt sein hunderttausende von Spam-Mails runterzuladen...  

90% der Mails sind übrigens immer die gleichen... Betreffe:
"Delivery Status Notification (Falure)"
"Returned mail: see transcript for details"
Alle anderen Betreffe wiederholen sich auch zahlreich.



Weiß zufällig jemand woran das liegen könnte? Ich habe mich in der letzten Zeit nirgendswo mit meiner E-Mail-Adresse angemeldet. Folglich habe ich mich nicht bei einer "unseriösen Homepage" angemeldet, was ich meistens sowieso nur mit einer Zweit-@web.de-Adresse machen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Eniman (11. August 2007)

Also ich habe gerade ein bisschen rumprobiert und quasi alle Spam-Mails werden nicht an meine normale E-Mail-Adresse versendet, sie werden an irgendeine *@hitmangames.de-Adresse geschickt, die *alle* auf meine E-Mail-Adresse umgeleitet wurden. Ich habe jetzt die Mails auf eine @web.de-Adresse umgeleitet und kurze Zeit später tauchen dort unzählige Spam-Mails mit den gleichen Betreffen auf....  
Meine normale E-Mail-Adresse ist jetzt schon seit 10 Minuten "clean", während die andere Adresse seit diesen 10 Minuten schon über 70 Spam-Mails bekommen hat...  

Ich habe übrigens mal auf die Uhrzeiten der Spam-Mails geachtet...
Seit heute Mittag um 12:01 kamen pro Minute zwischen geschätzten 10 und 30 Mails an.. :-o


----------



## airbuspilot (11. August 2007)

_"Delivery Status Notification (Falure)"
"Returned mail: see transcript for details"_

Sind keine Spams sondern Fehlermails.
Wie wärs mit Inhalt lesen? :>
Was ist denn der Absender?


----------



## Eniman (11. August 2007)

airbuspilot am 11.08.2007 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> _"Delivery Status Notification (Falure)"
> "Returned mail: see transcript for details"_
> 
> Sind keine Spams sondern Fehlermails.
> ...


Das sind Spam-Mails.  


			
				Beispiel einer Zeile des Inhalts schrieb:
			
		

> We h'a v_e alread.y s_e'e+n C,YTV's marke-t imp'act befo're c*,limbing to o'v-e r $2.-00 w i_t_h n'e w-s,.



Die Mails gingen an bspw. "Peivin483@hitmangames.de" oder ähnliche sinnlose Mail-Adressen.

Mittlerweile habe ich aber die Umleitung *@hitmangames.de gelöscht, sodass solche Sinnlos-Mail-Adresse nicht mehr durchkommen. Ich hoffe das sollte so gut wie alle, vielleicht sogar alle Spam-Mails abhalten... Jetzt gibt's halt nur noch ganz bestimme E-Mail-Adressen die umgeleitet werden.  

Das sollte reichen, oder?


----------



## skicu (11. August 2007)

Eniman am 11.08.2007 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mails gingen an bspw. "Peivin483@hitmangames.de" oder ähnliche sinnlose Mail-Adressen.
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich aber die Umleitung *@hitmangames.de gelöscht, sodass solche Sinnlos-Mail-Adresse nicht mehr durchkommen. Ich hoffe das sollte so gut wie alle, vielleicht sogar alle Spam-Mails abhalten... Jetzt gibt's halt nur noch ganz bestimme E-Mail-Adressen die umgeleitet werden.
> 
> Das sollte reichen, oder?


Sollte schon. Catchall Adressen sind normalerweise nicht zu empfehlen.


----------

